# 2013 carbon fiber dash trim......



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

*2013 carbon fiber dash trim...... Done*

So my brother has a 13 CC sport plus and it came with the stock brushed look interior trim. He has never been a fan of the wood trim or the real brushed aluminum. Just seemed too common and everyone else had it. Well this year we went to the Chicago auto show and he saw the carbon fiber in the S4 S6 and S7 and he really liked it. So I told him that Id look around and see who makes a kit for the 13 CC. It turns out that no one makes it besides a fake looking film and some cheap plastic stick on. I saw a post in one of the Audi forums and I saw some pictures and finished products from a company called oCarbon. 

I looked in the company and saw that many people were saying how happy they are with their products and service. When I went to their site though it only had it listed that they do work on Audi,BMW, and Porsche. I figured Id send an email and see what they say. 

Within hours the owner Matt replied saying they could do it and few emails later the trim was taken off and shipped to oCarbon. Matt has been very helpful and has kept me up to date on everything within an hour (great guy and service so far). 

So I am thinking that my brothers CC will be the only one with this treatment. I will be updating this post as I get updates from Matt. 

Here is a link to their websites blog where you can see the process of how its made. 
http://ocarbon.com/blog/


And these are the pictures so far.


































*Last update before it gets finished and shipped * *3/12*
*ok few more from today that Matt just sent *





































Trim taken off









Process pictures sent from Matt at oCarbon before epoxy 



















Process pictures after epoxy



















*These are the updated pics from Matt (great guy to deal with and keeps up to date).*

this is after some layers of epoxy. Getting is even and smooth










these are some of the door trim peaces trimmed and ready for clear coat. He ran them under water to give an idea of what it will look like once clear coated.



















That's it with updates. No more until they are back and installed in my brothers car. He is patiently waiting. 





I will update this when done and installed. Was told that the whole process takes about 3 weeks. My brother is super exited and cant wait.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

hmmm stage 1 tune or carbon fiber interior. My guess is around 700 dollars for this right?


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Do you really think that Audi use real carbon fiber?

My brothers RS5 has the carbon trim and if your used to seeing real carbon fiber you can tell the difference. He damaged a piece on his door and the replacement was several hundreds of pounds so he had it covered in 3M wrap and even the head RS salesman in the dealer could not tell the difference.

I dont like the brushed aluminium look but I dont like the wood either so I went for the aluminium and im going to wrap it.

Can't wait to see your fitted.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> hmmm stage 1 tune or carbon fiber interior. My guess is around 700 dollars for this right?


Aesthetic vs. Performance for our hard-earned $$$.......
We all have our preferences!
I go 80/20, performance over aesthetic.

To each their own!

TM


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

He's got some performance plans too. Car has less than 5k miles so he's just starting. Either way I think its going to look great.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

BORA RSI said:


> He's got some performance plans too. Car has less than 5k miles so he's just starting. Either way I think its going to look great.


Absolutely will look GREAT!

Please post pics when available..... also approx. cost.

TM


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

I was thinking about this too, Matt does an awesome job at OCarbon! Excited to see results.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

BORA RSI said:


> He's got some performance plans too. Car has less than 5k miles so he's just starting. Either way I think its going to look great.


I saw a guess of $700; what does it really cost?


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow...amazing process. That can't be cheap.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

waltern said:


> I saw a guess of $700; what does it really cost?


That was my quote initially from Matt. I have no problem paying for this later down the line, but not before many other things are taken care of.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Youre right but still a neat mod that no one else has in their 13 cc. Go fast parts will come when the time is right


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

updated bump 03/03 :beer:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Almost ready to be shipped !!!


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

I don't want to take away from anyone's hard work but this application in all isn't rocket science. You can buy carbon fiber sheets for about $45 a yard and with a little research figure out how to apply it and epoxy it yourself.

Just sayin...


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks great!
Post pics when you get them and have them installed


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

baddceo said:


> I don't want to take away from anyone's hard work but this application in all isn't rocket science. You can buy carbon fiber sheets for about $45 a yard and with a little research figure out how to apply it and epoxy it yourself.
> 
> Just sayin...


This is true, however getting the components for the mold just right, the vacuum table(even a DIY table) and pump to withstand prolonged vacuum suction, is costly if youre only going to do one vehicle...


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

The pictures provided would for me indicate that no vacuum tube was used. I could be wrong and I do agree with you that those would be costly measures. I still think it could be accomplished without a vacuum tube.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

baddceo said:


> The pictures provided would for me indicate that no vacuum tube was used. I could be wrong and I do agree with you that those would be costly measures. I still think it could be accomplished without a vacuum tube.


Reading the blog, he does in fact use the vacuum table method. Thats what the PVC pipes and green plastic overlay is for.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

A lot goes into it. Its a 3 week process. Matt even gets a specific clear coat which gets sprayed twice and polished off so its durable and lasts long. Its costly but will look incredible. Plus sitting inside the car you'd want to look at something nice


----------



## asusc (Oct 22, 2004)

baddceo said:


> I don't want to take away from anyone's hard work but this application in all isn't rocket science. You can buy carbon fiber sheets for about $45 a yard and with a little research figure out how to apply it and epoxy it yourself.
> 
> Just sayin...


This is like saying painting a car isn't rocket science, its just spraying paint on a car. You can buy gallons of paint for super cheap at any auto supply store. 

So, while you're correct that you can probably do both yourself and save yourself a few bucks, the results are rarely as good as a professional. You're paying for their experience and expertise to do the job correctly the first time.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

^:thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

asusc said:


> This is like saying painting a car isn't rocket science, its just spraying paint on a car. You can buy gallons of paint for super cheap at any auto supply store.
> 
> So, while you're correct that you can probably do both yourself and save yourself a few bucks, the results are rarely as good as a professional. You're paying for their experience and expertise to do the job correctly the first time.


So all of you DIYers out there take note, everyone should be paying a professional to do all of your modifications... If the cost do to this is in fact $700 and it could be done for less than $200 I feel confident that my $500 savings on the job would pass the quality inspection test. This is not to say everyone could do it, I have experience with painting cars, laying fiberglass and working with materials that are some what in line with what this job requires.


----------



## asusc (Oct 22, 2004)

baddceo said:


> So all of you DIYers out there take note, everyone should be paying a professional to do all of your modifications...


I didn't say anything of the sort, I just pointed out how much you oversimplified the process.



baddceo said:


> If the cost do to this is in fact $700 and it could be done for less than $200 I feel confident that my $500 savings on the job would pass the quality inspection test.


Good luck.


----------



## sti(CC)ky (Dec 26, 2012)

:thumbup: Look good!! I say, professional quality.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Done. Put them in a week or so ago


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

Looks good, if only it was an OEM offering.

[email protected]


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

i have seen ocarbon work for years in the audi scene, and they have always done stellar work. never read a bad thing about them. they can even weave colored carbon fiber into their kits to give it really unique vibe. 

my question is, is the '13 and up dash trim compatible with '12 and earlier models? i would love to move my hazard and get that sleek analog clock instead.. looks so much better!


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

tambat said:


> i have seen ocarbon work for years in the audi scene, and they have always done stellar work. never read a bad thing about them. they can even weave colored carbon fiber into their kits to give it really unique vibe.
> 
> my question is, is the '13 and up dash trim compatible with '12 and earlier models? i would love to move my hazard and get that sleek analog clock instead.. looks so much better!


Models that did not ship with the analog clock require a LOT more work. I did the conversion, and I posted a DIY for how to do that. Not a quick rip and replace mind you.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

I like how the project turned out, but I think that the project looks a bit incomplete without the bottom section of the console being wrapped as well. Other than that though great job


----------

